# My large female Blondi



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is my female Blondi, I won't condone or apologise for the handling, she is around the 8/9 inch mark and getting ready for a shed, this picture was during the summer. The Blondi temperament is a little exaggerated at times particularly when compared to African species, she is quite docile but will kick sometimes if disturbed too much or bite if provoked.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Love these, cant wait till mine gets to that size. Just found out mine was female too, would have hated it to be male.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

She looks very pretty with the sun on her! : victory:


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

pfft, why free handle a spider like that? do people really know know the implications involved and the dangers if bitten or if the spider is dropped?
the BTS do have a no handling pic policy on their forum for a reason.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

ceratogyrus said:


> pfft, why free handle a spider like that? do people really know know the implications involved and the dangers if bitten or if the spider is dropped?
> the BTS do have a no handling pic policy on their forum for a reason.


Yes well thats the BTS not here and they have no controll. Dont like it go somewhere else. Some people dont handle there T's myself included but im not going to go nuts when someone else does.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

ceratogyrus said:


> pfft, why free handle a spider like that? do people really know know the implications involved and the dangers if bitten or if the spider is dropped?
> the BTS do have a no handling pic policy on their forum for a reason.


The spider on my hand that is rested right on the floor, there is no danger to the spider at all. I will take criticism for handling her but not the danger posed to her! Blondi bite venom is as dangerous as a bee sting, I'll happily take that risk at my own responsibility. You take a greater risk walking across the road


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

ceratogyrus said:


> pfft, why free handle a spider like that? do people really know know the implications involved and the dangers if bitten or if the spider is dropped?
> the BTS do have a no handling pic policy on their forum for a reason.


Get down from there, that horse is to high for you.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Lovely spider mate, looks in good hands there.


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Yes well thats the BTS not here and they have no controll. Dont like it go somewhere else. Some people dont handle there T's myself included but im not going to go nuts when someone else does.


i have studied spiders for many yrs now and i know that they should not be handled for their safety as well as the handlers safety, i have not seen any notices to children and uninformated people regarding the danges involved in the excersice in free handling.

yes this is not the BTS forum but they will have the aforementioned rule for a reason would they not? 
i am not going nuts at all, just trying to educate the uneducated


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

Jamie said:


> Get down from there, that horse is to high for you.


you think?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ceratogyrus said:


> i have studied spiders for many yrs now and i know that they should not be handled for their safety as well as the handlers safety, i have not seen any notices to children and uninformated people regarding the danges involved in the excersice in free handling.
> 
> yes this is not the BTS forum but they will have the aforementioned rule for a reason would they not?
> i am not going nuts at all, just trying to educate the uneducated


i have kept and bred for many years, and handled many...inc the one the OP has, and yes i have had a bite.

never dropped on and none have died due to stress.
i couldnt care less what BTS says.


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i have kept and bred for many years, and handled many...inc the one the OP has, and yes i have had a bite.
> 
> never dropped on and none have died due to stress.
> i couldnt care less what BTS says.


some responsible arachnoculturist you are, if you want a pet to handle go get a hamster of rabbit, the bts are the authority on Theraphosids in the uk, are you not a member?


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

ceratogyrus said:


> i have studied spiders for many yrs now and i know that they should not be handled for their safety as well as the handlers safety, i have not seen any notices to children and uninformated people regarding the danges involved in the excersice in free handling.
> 
> yes this is not the BTS forum but they will have the aforementioned rule for a reason would they not?
> i am not going nuts at all, just trying to educate the uneducated


The BTS is a completely different forum and communal society with different perspectives, I respect their opinion and understand to a degree, however, I do not subscribe to some of manifesto because I believe in personal responsibility while THEY DO NOT. Happily preach their word, or rather their OPINION, which is not fact else where on their own forum mate, not everyone who handles sometimes is an irresponsible, allergic, first time buyer, I know the facts on handling, I sometimes do and have yet to injure any of my spiders. Stop the husbandry engineering here! 

You might not of seen any notices outside because people don't walk their spiders to school.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ceratogyrus said:


> some responsible arachnoculturist you are, if you want a pet to handle go get a hamster of rabbit, the bts are the authority on Theraphosids in the uk, are you not a member?


yeah, and get rid of my 70 or so exotic animals...and i do have a gerbil.

would rather hold a C rose than a hamster...thats for sure

no im not a member, no intention of being, as its quite easy to see what type of people the members are.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

"Educate the uneducated"? Some people like to handle their T's. You have no right coming here and preaching something the BTS states. The BTS have no control on how ANYONE keeps their tarantulas and neither do you. Go away you silly little man.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

ceratogyrus said:


> you think?


I try not to, it hurts!

The BTS have a 'no handle' policy as a 'better safe then sorry' policy. Although I personally know a few very experienced members of the BTS who handle theirs.

I feel its down to the individual personally. If you know what your doing and you are confident with it then there is no problem. Like the OP's 1st post, the T is being handled very close to the ground, thus presenting no danger to the T.

But this is an age old debate and no-one will change their minds because someone sat behind a computer somewhere else says so! So lets agree to disagree and think happy thoughts for next hour!


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

steveyruss said:


> The BTS is a completely different forum and communal society with different perspectives, I respect their opinion and understand to a degree, however, I do not subscribe to some of manifesto because I believe in personal responsibility while THEY DO NOT. Happily preach their word, or rather their OPINION, which is not fact else where on their own forum mate, not everyone who handles sometimes is an irresponsible, allergic, first time buyer, I know the facts on handling, I sometimes do and have yet to injure any of my spiders. Stop the husbandry engineering here!
> 
> You might not of seen any notices outside because people don't walk their spiders to school.


i handle spiders alot but i do not freehandle, IMO there are to many risks. i handle all species from H. lividum/P. ornata/T. blondi etc etc etc but i do so for a reason NOT for pleasure or to post pictures on forums as it give s the wrong message


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

Jamie said:


> I try not to, it hurts!
> 
> I personally know a few very experienced members of the BTS who handle theirs.


who? and why do they handle?


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

ceratogyrus said:


> you think?


yes :lol2:


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> "Educate the uneducated"? Some people like to handle their T's. You have no right coming here and preaching something the BTS states. The BTS have no control on how ANYONE keeps their tarantulas and neither do you. Go away you silly little man.


PMSL you obviously do not have a clue about anything to do with spiders, preaching what the BTS say????????? why better would you preach? someone who has had a spider or two for not even 2 yrs lmao. how do you know i am even a man?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ceratogyrus said:


> who? and why do they handle?


you remind me of one of those religous cult people now...


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> yes :lol2:


and you are? arachnologist supreme? do tell me the benefits of free handling Theraphosids?


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

cooljules said:


> you remind me of one of those religous cult people now...


Andrew Smith, Richard Gallon, Mark Pennell need i go on?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ceratogyrus said:


> PMSL you obviously do not have a clue about anything to do with spiders, preaching what the BTS say????????? why better would you preach? someone who has had a spider or two for not even 2 yrs lmao. how do you know i am even a man?


i had bred and kept many specie for many years...and not a member of BTS...

many things i dont know, but i know enough in the types i keep, and keep well...

soap box is dattaway:whistling2:


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

ceratogyrus said:


> i handle spiders alot but i do not freehandle, IMO there are to many risks. i handle all species from H. lividum/P. ornata/T. blondi etc etc etc but i do so for a reason NOT for pleasure or to post pictures on forums as it give s the wrong message


I said almost immediately that I will not condone handling, I did not want to start a pitiful debate here, the BTS have their policy (I'm guessing MANY of their members are irrefutably ignorant yet will admit handling like just like YOURSELF!) so stop being a husbandry fascist. 

"Not for pleasure!"

A closet!

You preach! What else are you a closet to mate?

Do you want to meet my brother?

What a pathetically hypocritical situation it is.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ceratogyrus said:


> Andrew Smith, Richard Gallon, Mark Pennell need i go on?


yeah carry on....i know Quentin Willson...so what


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

haha
i dont handle at all, but you my friend are the one with an attitude here, i think you need to calm yourself down, go sit down for 30 minutes have a drink and relax, then come back re read and if you still cant control yourself dont post, its as simple as that.

I dont handle i dont see the point at all, if anything my views are the same as yours, BUT if the op wants to handle there T.Blondi then that is there decision, now im sure they posted the pic here just for the sake of showing there beautiful T
not to have some randomer with an attitude start an argument


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i had bred and kept many specie for many years...and not a member of BTS...
> 
> many things i dont know, but i know enough in the types i keep, and keep well...
> 
> soap box is dattaway:whistling2:


"many things i dont know" i agree there

i dont really care what you have kept etc but my god spiders are not hamsters and the handling of such creatures should NOT be shown to be kosher when really in the grand scale of things it is not


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ceratogyrus said:


> "many things i dont know" i agree there
> 
> i dont really care what you have kept etc but my god spiders are not hamsters and the handling of such creatures should NOT be shown to be kosher when really in the grand scale of things it is not


dont have any jewish T's....

had enough of you now...gonna go and hold one of my T's...or 2


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> haha
> i dont handle at all, but you my friend are the one with an attitude here, i think you need to calm yourself down, go sit down for 30 minutes have a drink and relax, then come back re read and if you still cant control yourself dont post, its as simple as that.
> 
> I dont handle i dont see the point at all, if anything my views are the same as yours, BUT if the op wants to handle there T.Blondi then that is there decision, now im sure they posted the pic here just for the sake of showing there beautiful T
> not to have some randomer with an attitude start an argument


I have an attitude? Care to elaborate? Where did I start telling people how to look after their animals? This person has been replying others to not just me!


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> haha
> i dont handle at all, but you my friend are the one with an attitude here, i think you need to calm yourself down, go sit down for 30 minutes have a drink and relax, then come back re read and if you still cant control yourself dont post, its as simple as that.
> 
> I dont handle i dont see the point at all, if anything my views are the same as yours, BUT if the op wants to handle there T.Blondi then that is there decision, now im sure they posted the pic here just for the sake of showing there beautiful T
> not to have some randomer with an attitude start an argument


TBH i dont care what goes on behind closed dorrs but putting such a pic on a public board where the uneducated can see is asking for trouble, that is my point

randomer? lmao


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

steveyruss said:


> I have an attitude? Care to elaborate? Where did I start telling people how to look after their animals? This person has been replying others to not just me!


no no i have the attitude


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

This thread is only going in 1 direction ....adlock:....

...which is a shame for the OP. Cos it looks like a gorgeous Blondi.


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

ceratogyrus said:


> TBH i dont care what goes on behind closed dorrs but putting such a pic on a public board where the uneducated can see is asking for trouble, that is my point
> 
> randomer? lmao


 Get a grip. If Rick West, the world's numero uno tarantula expert free handles the majority of T's, that's good enough for me. Personally I hardly ever handle mine but each to his own.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

steveyruss said:


> I have an attitude? Care to elaborate? Where did I start telling people how to look after their animals? This person has been replying others to not just me!


relax it wasnt aimed at you dude, i may not handle but im on your side here, there is no reason to go off on one at you at all.

and why have hamsters come into this, lets be honest do hamsters really enjoy handling lmao :lol2:

this thread is becoming very pathetic now, steveyruss handles there T so what grow up and leave them alone it is there choice.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

ceratogyrus said:


> PMSL you obviously do not have a clue about anything to do with spiders, preaching what the BTS say????????? why better would you preach? someone who has had a spider or two for not even 2 yrs lmao. how do you know i am even a man?


Start speaking in anything other than broken English and you may start having some credibility.


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

Jamie said:


> Cos it looks like a gorgeous Blondi.


i agree a little dehydrated but that can be fixed. a pic of it in a set up would had been nice


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ceratogyrus said:


> TBH i dont care what goes on behind closed dorrs but putting such a pic on a public board where the uneducated can see is asking for trouble, that is my point
> 
> randomer? lmao


guess your not going to be happy with this....


















i have done a lot of work to get the general public to get rid of fear and hatred of spiders at exotic animal education days...i dont recomend anyone to handle, just like i dont recomend people to smoke...i do both


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

The Wanderer said:


> Rick West, the world's numero uno tarantula expert


is he? new to me


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

cooljules said:


> guess your not going to be happy with this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that Lasiodora parahybana on your hand looks as if it has been urticating, why was that?

"i have done a lot of work to get the general public to get rid of fear and hatred of spiders at exotic animal education days"

fantastic keep it up (no sarcasm ment at all)


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

ceratogyrus said:


> i agree a little dehydrated but that can be fixed. a pic of it in a set up would had been nice


Yeh, it might need it because of the desert substrate and environment I place it in :lol2: Really, you are scraping the bottom of the barrel with bloodied fingernails now! :bash:



> relax it wasnt aimed at you dude, i may not handle but im on your side here, there is no reason to go off on one at you at all.
> 
> and why have hamsters come into this, lets be honest do hamsters really enjoy handling lmao :lol2:
> 
> this thread is becoming very pathetic now, steveyruss handles there T so what grow up and leave them alone it is there choice.


Sorry mate, perhaps I as the thread starter take some responsibility but I never wanted this thread to become a debate on the "BTS" ethics until it was Hijacked by some, really I used to spell and arrange arguments like that until I realised I wanted a better job than cement mixing. Spider academic??? My arse!!!


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

ceratogyrus said:


> is he? new to me


 You say you have studied spiders for a long time but you haven't heard of the world's foremost expert on theraphosa :whistling2:


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

The Wanderer said:


> You say you have studied spiders for a long time but you haven't heard of the world's foremost expert on theraphosa :whistling2:


i have heard of rick west and have spoken to him a few times, but worlds leading authority on Theraphosidae????????? 

see Theraphosa is the genus, containing two species, whilst Theraphosinae is the subfamily and Theraphosidae being the family in the sub order Mygalomorphae (Orthognatha) all in the order Aranea


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

i think your trying to make yourself sound far too intelligent, your really digging here
im pretty sure there are alot more experienced people here than you, why keep arguing your point just drop it your fighting against anything that is being said now.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

i always thought Peter Parker was the spiderman...


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

ceratogyrus said:


> i have heard of rick west and have spoken to him a few times, but worlds leading authority on Theraphosidae?????????
> 
> see Theraphosa is the genus, containing two species, whilst Theraphosinae is the subfamily and Theraphosidae being the family in the sub order Mygalomorphae (Orthognatha) all in the order Aranea



If you have spoken to him, then surely you would be aware of his reputation ?

Profile: Rick C West - Birdspiders.com


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> i think your trying to make yourself sound far too intelligent, your really digging here
> im pretty sure there are alot more experienced people here than you, why keep arguing your point just drop it your fighting against anything that is being said now.


just winding people up really, as soon as i mention a little taxonomy sarcasm starts.

i guess wikipedia is down lol


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

The Wanderer said:


> reputation ?


i see mis id'd spiders on his site


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

taxonomy is nuthing special really is it, im sure alotta people here know it, yes there are a lotta newbies here aswell. and?
im sure most people can atleast point at that your username is a genus of theraphosids horned baboons right.

why do you want to wind people up, your not gaining anything from it and your going to just loose all respect. just relax


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> taxonomy is nuthing special really is it, im sure alotta people here know it, yes there are a lotta newbies here aswell. and?
> im sure most people can atleast point at that your username is a genus of theraphosids horned baboons right.
> 
> why do you want to wind people up, your not gaining anything from it and your going to just loose all respect. just relax


i am relaxed lol, take a joke why are all so serious?


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

oh and id say its cuz for the last few pages youv been winding people up for no reason at all. and with no right


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

night night all hope you all enjoyed this evening i certainly have, please in future just take a joke and dont get defensive and bad mouth th BTS they do a good job.


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

ceratogyrus said:


> i see mis id'd spiders on his site


 Perhaps you should correct him with your wealth of knowledge.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

^ lol


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Dont stop now, I was enjoying all the poor grammer. Oh yeah,,all the crap comin out of someone was fun too :lol2:


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Troll....!

Sorry guys it's a shame, do not feed it.

The Blondi involved is just moulting now! :flrt: :2thumb:


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

Toeboe said:


> Dont stop now, I was enjoying all the poor grammer. Oh yeah,,all the crap comin out of someone was fun too :lol2:


 Maybe english isn't his first language :lol2:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

steveyruss said:


> Troll....!
> 
> Sorry guys it's a shame, do not feed it.
> 
> The Blondi involved is just moulting now! :flrt: :2thumb:


Aww  Hope she moults OK : victory:
Get some pics when she's finished, they look lovely in their new skins. 

Did she fast for long before her moult?


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

ceratogyrus said:


> PMSL you obviously do not have a clue about anything to do with spiders, preaching what the BTS say????????? why better would you preach? someone who has had a spider or two for not even 2 yrs lmao. how do you know i am even a man?


Are you having a laugh? Lucifus is very well versed on this subject, to say he hasn't got a clue is not just incorrect, it's a bloody insult IMO.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Aww  Hope she moults OK : victory:
> Get some pics when she's finished, they look lovely in their new skins.
> 
> Did she fast for long before her moult?


She hasn't eaten for nearly 3 months, at least 2. I'll have to take some pictures, especially once she's hardened and spread her legs confidently, she'll be huge.


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

BTW, the Blondi you have is a lovely looking spid. I don't know much about them (the latin names etc......) but it looks healthy to me & the owner seems to be confident.........That's usually enough for any captive animal IMO. Hope the moult goes well......Looking forward to some photo's!: victory:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

And the angel of the Lord came down upon us from heaven and quoteth:

"Thou shalt not partake in the handling of species with more than 4 legs, for they shalt suffer the mighty wrath of ceratogyrus and the BTS, the four theraposas of the apocolypse shalt reign hell fire upon them, and their anuses will turn into chickens."

Here endeth the lesson.


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> And the angel of the Lord came down upon us from heaven and quoteth:
> 
> "Thou shalt not partake in the handling of species with more than 4 legs, for they shalt suffer the mighty wrath of ceratogyrus and the BTS, the four theraposas of the apocolypse shalt reign hell fire upon them, and their anuses will turn into chickens."
> 
> Here endeth the lesson.


:lol2:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Dungbug said:


> Are you having a laugh? Lucifus is very well versed on this subject, to say he hasn't got a clue is not just incorrect, it's a bloody insult IMO.


Exactly, I've been keeping and studying tarantulas for about 4 years, and he knows _nearly Na_Na_Na_Na _as much as me! 

If anybody wants to have a debate about handling tarantulas they should start a thread about it, not hijack somenbody elses.
I'm sure the thread starter is aware of the risks taken when handling the tarantula and the injuries it may receive if it were to have fallen. : victory:

:lol2: Only 3 months?! My fat female L.parah didn't for nearly a year! 
I'm sure she's actually got smaller after her moult not bigger :? lmao 
I bought her a box of big locusts, hoping those'll make her grow a bit! 

Can't wait for the pics :2thumb:


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

:lol2: @ spider duck


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

It's a beautiful spider, and a nice picture. :2thumb:

Thread hijackers should be shot.:devil:






steveyruss said:


> Here is my female Blondi, I won't condone or apologise for the handling, she is around the 8/9 inch mark and getting ready for a shed, this picture was during the summer. The Blondi temperament is a little exaggerated at times particularly when compared to African species, she is quite docile but will kick sometimes if disturbed too much or bite if provoked.


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Exactly, I've been keeping and studying tarantulas for about 4 years, and he knows _nearly Na_Na_Na_Na _as much as me


: victory:

Don't think his posts were relevant to the thread, if someone is doing something dangerous to the animal or themselves then maybe a PM would be the best way of dealing with it. I know that some people 'impulse' buy an animal and have little idea of how to keep it but I've found the majority of people on the forum DO know what they're about, Lucifus, SiUK, Macrojunkie to name a few (sorry to all that I haven't mentioned......It's getting late). No need to rant on about it, this isn't the first photo I've seen like this on here & it's not been a problem before. Chill out or post somewhere else.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> And the angel of the Lord came down upon us from heaven and quoteth:
> 
> "Thou shalt not partake in the handling of species with more than 4 legs, for they shalt suffer the mighty wrath of ceratogyrus and the BTS, the four theraposas of the apocolypse shalt reign hell fire upon them, and their anuses will turn into chickens."
> 
> Here endeth the lesson.


LOL!!! :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I blame Chris, he rolled :devil: :lol2:


----------



## jadeteacup (Jul 18, 2008)

Jamie said:


> Get down from there, that horse is to high for you.


*snickers behind hand*.. 

for Gods sake, i think stevey sed that he made no apologies for handling his Blondi, and its a great way to see scale... :whistling2:

we all read and know about the "NO HANDLING" thingy... but ppl do, can,, and want to.. 

thnx Steve, I now know exactly how large these get, which a pic of the T alone can just never show. :2thumb:

some times ppl get a little ...over-excited... :whistling2:


----------



## jadeteacup (Jul 18, 2008)

Jamie said:


> Get down from there, that horse is to high for you.





spider_duck said:


> And the angel of the Lord came down upon us from heaven and quoteth:
> 
> "Thou shalt not partake in the handling of species with more than 4 legs, for they shalt suffer the mighty wrath of ceratogyrus and the BTS, the four theraposas of the apocolypse shalt reign hell fire upon them, and their anuses will turn into chickens."
> 
> Here endeth the lesson.


such eloquence.. *sniff sniff*..


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

I woke up this morning to see that she has indeed shed, her body has blackened, she's a little weak and huddled up but there is certainly a notable size difference. I'll have to take some pictures later to upload, the shed is a spectacular example of a goliaths, pristine condition.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

omg. it seems that every singl thread on this forum descends into someone bitching and bickering.
i check the lizard section. thought i would have a noosey on here.
and lo and behold it is the same.

can no-one keep their mouths shut if they have nothing good to say.

do all lizards, reptile, exotic pet owneers have some sort of complex.
there are a lot of bitchy people on here.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

i dont know why its like that on the bigger forums im a member of a lil scorpion forum n we are all pretty good friends, theres never been an rgument on there, its just the big forums that have problems lol


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to RFUK:welcome:

You'll find that people voice their opinions & this causes some clashes, just roll with it.: victory:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, this thread is pretty funny. 

Just as an aside, the BTS is only one of the UK arachnologist and enthusiast groups. Ceratogyrus: Are you a member of the BAS? I'm not sure I trust everything the BTS publishes, they have been wrong before (they were caught out by the ATS of all people!). 

If you have studied spiders for many years I would be surprised that you hadnt seen and had this arguement many times...what do you study btw? Just wondering, because I study arachnids too.

[edit] damn, ive been reading pages 6/7 now, the story unfolds more....what a dude....


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Dungbug said:


> Are you having a laugh? Lucifus is very well versed on this subject, to say he hasn't got a clue is not just incorrect, it's a bloody insult IMO.


without being really rude...
Lucifus hasnt actually been keeping tarantulas for very long at all.
yeah you can learn things fast but you cant learn how to be the tarantula god in a few months


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Dungbug said:


> Welcome to RFUK:welcome:
> 
> You'll find that people voice their opinions & this causes some clashes, just roll with it.: victory:


*bursts randomly into song* Ya gotta roll with it! Ya gotta take your time! ya gotta say what ya say dont let anybody get in your way! Cos its all too muuuuuuch for me to taaaaake!! 

*Takes off shades*

*leaves quietly*


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

lol at spider duck


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Dungbug said:


> Welcome to RFUK:welcome:
> 
> You'll find that people voice their opinions & this causes some clashes, just roll with it.: victory:


my mind is being strained by figuring out the message behind that image in your sig.. it's cool.:lol2:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

GRB said:


> Wow, this thread is pretty funny.
> 
> Just as an aside, the BTS is only one of the UK arachnologist and enthusiast groups. Ceratogyrus: Are you a member of the BAS? I'm not sure I trust everything the BTS publishes, they have been wrong before (they were caught out by the ATS of all people!).
> 
> ...


now this is funny, its almost like the peoples front of judea, or the judean peoples front.

SPLITTER. lmfao..


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

mahender said:


> now this is funny, its almost like the peoples front of judea, or the judean peoples front.
> 
> SPLITTER. lmfao..


hes not the messiah hes a ..................
anybody??





Jade01 said:


> without being really rude...
> Lucifus hasnt actually been keeping tarantulas for very long at all.
> yeah you can learn things fast but you cant learn how to be the tarantula god in a few months


yeah but lets not forget in this game there are people that have kept for many years and not really learnt anything cuz they think they are always right. So i dont think time in the hobby makes that much difference really

also just wanna point out im not trying to start an argument lol


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Very naughty boy!


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

^ hee he thank you


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

You're very welcome sir! 

Ahem, I think youll find that lucifart has been keeping inverts for a lot longer than a few months! Ive lived with him for a year and he had them long before I knew him!


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

The Wanderer said:


> Get a grip. If Rick West, the world's numero uno tarantula expert free handles the majority of T's, that's good enough for me. Personally I hardly ever handle mine but each to his own.


i can only HOPE you're being sarcastic? 

the BTS does not enforce any "RULES". the BTS advocates a no handling policy to protect spiders and people. this is advice, not a rule.
and it's darn good advice!
anyone who doesn't join the BTS because they think the members are preachy or that the BTS advocates harsh rules is losing out. the BTS is a society of arachnologists who happen to be very genuine, nice people that really love their spiders and don't want to see the crowd that would love to make our hobby illegal gain any ground.
people getting randomly bitten etc is sort of ammunition for those sorts of people!

personally i think handling is a choice you make...if you're careful, no one has to get hurt. however you should always be aware that spiders don't really like it. the reason they're walking all over is most likely to find a place to hide or stop! it's not cause they're curious.

i think Ceratogyrus was joking around? and people have taken his weird humour and sarcasm too seriously. he's a good lad, if he is who i think he is, but does like a joke and a bit of mischief!

anyways, that is a glorious spider...and great to see how calm it is to allow itself to be held.

one other thing i'll add...nobody should claim to be an "expert" in this field. it is too new. even the people who have been studying them longest have alot to learn, and many of them (oddly enough, mostly BTS committee members, not to be confused with us less knowledgeable normal members) are open to hearing theories even from complete newbies!

anyways you guys are too easy to windup chill!


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

lets not start the argument back up lol


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

very nice spider you got there mate:2thumb:


----------



## Mark Pennell (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello and greetings! RFUK
I have just read through this thread and thought I might have a few words in reply to the rather unneeded and un-warranted ear bashing that a few have just bestowed upon myself and the BTS as a society..

Firstly I will address the fact of handling. The BTS's non handling policy is advisory policy only. Its for the protection firstly of the tarantula being handled and secondly for the protection of the person handling.

If you see any image on the BTS forum it will have a little note place under it stating this, and we understand people have the right to do what the want with thier tarantulas. All we do is try to render a little advice. You do not have to take heed or even accept it.. 

Yes, we do not encourage handling images on our forum but this is our forum and its is our right to place rules that we see fit to place on it. I am sure there are rules here too, but you wont' catch me slagging them of on any other forum.

As a society with a contactable head office and a long standing prestige to up hold, a nice newspaper report with a kid with a fat hand and a dead chile rose is going to be just fine and dandy! for us and all tarantula hobbists alike, wether thier a BTS member or not. 

_"Kid bitten by dangerous tarantula" THE SUN! - Kid is in hospital because he had seen a picture on the BTS website so copied it... Nuff said on this._

So we do not enforce this non handling policy in fact we cannot and we understand that people like to handle and often do so. We are not a police force or wish to be one.

When things go wrong for all of us and legisation is threaten the BTS and its members will have a strong enough voice to stand up and protect our rights to own these wonderfull spiders.

Looking through these threads its seems some people have a very misguided opinion of the society and seem to think its a them and us we are better than you sort of thing. Well sorry folks this is just not true! we do for the tarantulas and we will help owners of such regardless of membership to the society or not.

The BTS is the oldest ongoing tarantula society in the world, we are still here because we care, we don't critise we are not bullys or the devil incarnate... Just a group of hard working people trying to run a society for the good of tarantula keeping as a hobby and science. Without members we are nothing we are lucky in the fact that we do have members that support what we are trying to do.

So please don't critise what we do just becuase you don't under stand us, we are just hobbyist like yourselves. The Committee all have full time jobs in the real world and do all the BTS work unpaid, and in our own free time.

Respect us, as we respect others, we support all forums, and website that help spread the word on good husbandry and breeding of tarantulas, we do not try in inforce our rules on anyone, but have right to have our rules, both as a society and a forum.


Ok folks thats it from me, hopefully this has put my thoughts across in the the way I intended... 


Best regards
Mark Pennell
BTS Webmaster and Committee member


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

hehe did someone grass us up lmao

Mark i dont think anyone was criticising the BTS infact it was said afew times that we respect the BTS, i think most comments in this thread were directed at the poster who turned it into an argument when there was no need at all for one, sorry if you feel we were attacking the BTS butim sure we were not and it would be a rather stupid move for us to make lmao


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Jade01 said:


> without being really rude...
> Lucifus hasnt actually been keeping tarantulas for very long at all.
> yeah you can learn things fast but you cant learn how to be the tarantula god in a few months


Being blunt - Nowhere did i claim to be a tarantula god. I just know more than others as i actually bother to sit down and research different species and their habitats as well as sitting down and forming my own morals and ethics when dealing with them. Furthermore i may have only kept them for just over a year but i have researched into them since i was 7 years old as well as other inverts and can quite happily state with no ego that i know more than most standard tarantula keepers as i take interest in their behavior especially on the evolutionary psychology level. As well as expanding my knowledge and at the moment its gone into breeding tarantulas which to be honest i know very little about. I also fully accept that there are those out there that know a hell of a lot more than me. Take Becks for example, when i have a problem i turn to her and she is able to give me advice in a knowledgeable and coherent way. If i give the wrong advice its normally replied with a quick backhand of "Bad Lucifus", i learn from the mistake and move on. Just because i havent kept tarantulas as long as some eliteist toss bags on here (of which there are very few) doesnt mean i dont have equal knowledge especially when it comes to morals and ethics of spider handling. I dont handle my spiders apart from the avics when the little buggers run out over my hands but others do, and i can not abide it when people try to force their own opinion and using an outside organisation to hide behind. This is not a dig at you per-say rather the opinion that "hes only been keeping for a few months" as its quite misinformed.


Mark - I LIKE the BTS and i fully intend on joining soon if only for the published journal's delivered directly to my door. I like the work it does and the passion it does it with. However what i will not abide by is people coming into a forum and "laying down the law" and essentially telling people they are not proper keepers if they are not part of the BTS, as well as giving BTS recomendations as fact. Im sure the BTS doesnt like people holding it up as a shield to hide behind when flack starts to be thrown as it gives the organisation a bad name. Either way the comments were more towards a person doing exactly that not the actual BTS. Keep up the good work.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> hehe did someone grass us up lmao
> 
> Mark i dont think anyone was criticising the BTS infact it was said afew times that we respect the BTS, i think most comments in this thread were directed at the poster who turned it into an argument when there was no need at all for one, sorry if you feel we were attacking the BTS butim sure we were not and it would be a rather stupid move for us to make lmao


Here I believe handling pics on forums????? - The B.T.S Tarantula Community Board

I'm not a member of the British Tarantula Society myself, they do some admiral work, but at the end of the day the handling issue is just advice, they cannot implement any laws or enforce a policy on people even their own members, even if they wanted to, so it boils down to opinion, I'm willing to be nearly all of the lads over at that forum have handled spiders, some more than others. So lets all just accept that people have different opinions... which this BTS member obviously cannot with his preaching and dodging behind their good name. Shame really.


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Jade01 said:


> without being really rude...
> Lucifus hasnt actually been keeping tarantulas for very long at all.
> yeah you can learn things fast but you cant learn how to be the tarantula god in a few months


 
Never said he was, I read alot of his posts & he seems to have a good knowledge base. If my post was out of turn then I apologise.eace:


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> my mind is being strained by figuring out the message behind that image in your sig.. it's cool.:lol2:


Put it this way, I'm at the bottom.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Jade01*
> _without being really rude...
> Lucifus hasnt actually been keeping tarantulas for very long at all.
> yeah you can learn things fast but you cant learn how to be the tarantula god in a few months _


It's worth noting that you do not have to actually own a spider to know a lot about them, it's called reading and researching, anyone can possess good background knowledge.


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Mark Pennell said:


> Hello and greetings! RFUK
> I have just read through this thread and thought I might have a few words in reply to the rather unneeded and un-warranted ear bashing that a few have just bestowed upon myself and the BTS as a society..
> 
> Firstly I will address the fact of handling. The BTS's non handling policy is advisory policy only. Its for the protection firstly of the tarantula being handled and secondly for the protection of the person handling.
> ...


:welcome:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

i think its a lil pathetic that a thread was made on BTS forum saying that we were bad mouthing them WTH!
this is really stupid lol


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> i think its a lil pathetic that a thread was made on BTS forum saying that we were bad mouthing them WTH!
> this is really stupid lol


Pathetic indeed, what hypocrites some are showing themselves to be, all of the criticism involved in this forum was targeted towards a single individual for his narrow minded elitism and general rudeness and it stayed within these forum walls, now we are being labeled as uneducated ignoramuses even having a thread dedicated to us! There is a difference between giving people "advice" and then there is telling people what to do and how to look after their pets! This is exactly why I refuse to join any such societies, they reek of elitism.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

i like the BTS personally but there are always members that are going to feel they are above others, but im sure we have some members here that feel they are "elitist"


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> i like the BTS personally but there are always members that are going to feel they are above others, but im sure we have some members here that feel they are "elitist"


That's true, I wasn't referring to the BTS specifically just these types of societies in general. Proclaiming that you are knowledgeable on a subject simply because of a society you have joined or because you've looked after X for X amount of time is just like saying you have a big dick, no one is actually going to know on a forum are they?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

steveyruss said:


> That's true, I wasn't referring to the BTS specifically just these types of societies in general. Proclaiming that you are knowledgeable on a subject simply because of a society you have joined or because you've looked after X for X amount of time is just like saying you have a big dick, no one is actually going to know on a forum are they?


I think thats a false analogy.

You can hide your genitals, its much harder to hide stupid comments. You either know about something or you dont; and those who know better will suss out the fakes pretty quick.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

steveyruss said:


> That's true, I wasn't referring to the BTS specifically just these types of societies in general. Proclaiming that you are knowledgeable on a subject simply because of a society you have joined or because you've looked after X for X amount of time is just like saying you have a big dick, no one is actually going to know on a forum are they?


:lol2:


----------



## Mark Pennell (Sep 24, 2008)

steveyruss said:


> This is exactly why I refuse to join any such societies, they reek of elitism.



Steve
Sorry mate I have to disagree we are not elitists, my entire reply was trying to relate this fact over it seems to have been lost in translation.

I work dame hard on helping others and trying to dispel such myths and lies about the BTS.

Look I agree there are those who will always hate and view such societies as the BTS the spawn of the devil and will never join, such as their are people that attack nurses and throw stones at the fire brigade when they are trying to put out a fire, this is just human nature.

No one is forcing anything on any body. 

I appreicate that some of the comments where not directly made at the society but there some and the one above I find very insulting personally but as I cannot understand why people think such things about myself or the Society in general.

I am locking and removing the BTS thread, when sprung from this here.

_"Comments made on this or our forums do not necessarily reflect the views and opinions of the BTS Committee."_


Regards
Mark


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I think this whole thread is stupid.

I can't believe people are arguing over the opinions of someone who acted as a troll.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mark your taking it the wrong way there mate, he didnt mean to say the BTS are all elitists, he was just saying there are members who are, just like any organization or any forum for that mater there are always people who will be elitist and think they are better, it wasnt a dig at you or the BTS


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

So...
How long have you had the blondi and are you gearing up to breeding?
Certainly looks a lovely specimen. I'm keen on trying this species myself, recently purchased 3 apothysis and hopefully learn from the experience. Have you found the colour shifts as it approaches moult as some have suggested it changes from a dark chocolate brown.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I want a blondi  I may have to steal Chris' while he's out, after all I did do his hair :devil:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

steveyruss said:


> It's worth noting that you do not have to actually own a spider to know a lot about them, it's called reading and researching, anyone can possess good background knowledge.


 
just because i dont tell everyone about my spiders doesnt mean i dont own them, for your information i own over 15 different species of spiders, which yeah isnt loads, but i know a hell of a lot more than you think i do. please dont undermine me and presume to know what animals i keep, why dont you find out *your* facts first.

if you would like a full list of animals for future reference and to avoid any other stupid mistakes like this, then let me know.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Jade01 said:


> just because i dont tell everyone about my spiders doesnt mean i dont own them, for your information i own over 15 different species of spiders, which yeah isnt loads, but i know a hell of a lot more than you think i do. please dont undermine me and presume to know what animals i keep, why dont you find out *your* facts first.
> 
> if you would like a full list of animals for future reference and to avoid any other stupid mistakes like this, then let me know.


:roll: I think people need to chill down.

This has gotten into a competition to see who is the most knowledgable, which is stupid. Theres always someone else who knows better. 

The fact is, there are people with one species that know tons, and people with 1500 that know bugger all (and vice versa). Its irrelevant how many people keep or have kept. 

I don't what all this petty arguing is achieving, except hurtling this thread closer to being locked by the admins.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

i dont care whos the most knowledgeable, im just peed off because ive been told i know nothing, when in actual fact i know a decent amount, it anoyed me and quite frankly upset me. Just because i dont post what i know, doesnt mean i dont know it.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Jade01 said:


> i dont care whos the most knowledgeable, im just peed off because ive been told i know nothing, when in actual fact i know a decent amount, it anoyed me and quite frankly upset me. Just because i dont post what i know, doesnt mean i dont know it.


I have to say I didnt actually read anything that sounded like a direct statement of such. He was simply suggesting that research using textbooks has its values as well. 

Thats just my take on it. I think its sometimes quite easy to misconstrue posts here without the benefit of tonality...


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

thats the way i saw it aswell lol
this thread is sooooooo far off the original topic now lmao


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Jade01 said:


> just because i dont tell everyone about my spiders doesnt mean i dont own them, for your information i own over 15 different species of spiders, which yeah isnt loads, but i know a hell of a lot more than you think i do. please dont undermine me and presume to know what animals i keep, why dont you find out *your* facts first.
> 
> if you would like a full list of animals for future reference and to avoid any other stupid mistakes like this, then let me know.


I've just scanned my previous post and rather quickly I've come to the conclusion that I didn't say a word about your knowledge (or lack of). :whistling2:




> So...
> How long have you had the blondi and are you gearing up to breeding?
> Certainly looks a lovely specimen. I'm keen on trying this species myself, recently purchased 3 apothysis and hopefully learn from the experience. Have you found the colour shifts as it approaches moult as some have suggested it changes from a dark chocolate brown.


I've only had her for a few months, I bought her to replace my last one that died around Christmas time, he was a mature male, it was heart breaking to see him deteriorate so rapidly. I wasn't planning on buying one but I just couldn't resist, Cold Blooded had a Pink Foot Goliath too but it was unsexed , naturally I couldn't risk it, since I don't breed investing in a male is poor business although I won't rule it out in the future. The shift in colour seems vague to me, at the moment she is very black because of post moult.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

steveyruss said:


> I've just scanned my previous post and rather quickly I've come to the conclusion that I didn't say a word about your knowledge (or lack of). :whistling2:
> 
> 
> > well thats how it seemed to me.
> ...


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

Sexy spiddy :2thumb:

And brave to handle xD imo anyway, purdy piccy : victory:


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Jade01 said:


> steveyruss said:
> 
> 
> > I've just scanned my previous post and rather quickly I've come to the conclusion that I didn't say a word about your knowledge (or lack of). :whistling2:
> ...


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Jade01 said:


> well thats how it seemed to me.
> and if you didnt say it in that post then your certinaly suggesting it now.


But you feel the need to bring others knowledge into question while re-enforcing your own?



steveyruss said:


> I've only had her for a few months, I bought her to replace my last one that died around Christmas time, he was a mature male, it was heart breaking to see him deteriorate so rapidly. I wasn't planning on buying one but I just couldn't resist, Cold Blooded had a Pink Foot Goliath too but it was unsexed , naturally I couldn't risk it, since I don't breed investing in a male is poor business although I won't rule it out in the future. The shift in colour seems vague to me, at the moment she is very black because of post moult.


Try arachnophiles, normally a male is floating about there. Or you can advertise that you have a female ready for mating. They send out the male and you breed it with yours and you send it back. Once the baby's hatch you send half to the person who supplied the male. Sure you know blondis are notorious egg munchers, cant remember who else has tried a breeding recently may have been CStrike but im unsure.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

cazzie said:


> Sexy spiddy :2thumb:
> 
> And brave to handle xD imo anyway, purdy piccy : victory:


Caution is always needed when handling any spider let alone one that can sit on both hands but their aggression (or defensiveness) is a little exaggerated, she's a big baby compared to my largest Cameroon Baboon, that spider is a nutcase.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

steveyruss said:


> Caution is always needed when handling any spider let alone one that can sit on both hands but their aggression (or defensiveness) is a little exaggerated, she's a big baby compared to my largest Cameroon Baboon, that spider is a nutcase.


Cameroons are nutty aint they? I bought one thats bitten someone already as he grabbed it by hand. While moving it into a new enclosure it ran up my tongs and got a few cm away from my finger before i got the lid over it and closed the enclosure. I got up and farted really loud and went out for a cig. :lol2:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Maybe this thread should have the crap cleared off it by a mod?


This thread is supposed to be about the beautiful blondi :flrt: not a debate about how much people know about tarantulas and wether to handle them or not. :lol:

I haven't been bothered to read through it all, but what I have seen is people putting other people down. 

I'm sure most of the members are mature enough to know better than to argue like this. 

This thread also has nothing to do with how much lucifus knows about tarantulas, I don't know how that came up, but maybe he was giving advise, not claiming to know everything about Ts ? :lol2:

I also don't see how the BTS came into it, but the rules about posting handling pics on their website has nothing to do with this website. 
The BTS does very good work, I mean, how could we all cope without the annual show ?! lol

We're all passionate about tarantulas, we should be discussing and debating not arguing. : victory:

Like I posted before, if anybody wants to discuss whether handling tarantulas is a bad idea or not should make a seperate thread.

Peace :no1:


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Cameroons are nutty aint they? I bought one thats bitten someone already as he grabbed it by hand. While moving it into a new enclosure it ran up my tongs and got a few cm away from my finger before i got the lid over it and closed the enclosure. I got up and farted really loud and went out for a cig. :lol2:


My female H Gigas is around 8 inches but it amazes me how she can squeeze through some of the ridiculously small holes that she digs. Were you aware that these spiders can swim? And yes they are extremely aggressive, by far and away the nastiest spider I own, she gets skittish if a mere shadow goes over her hole and tries to bite me if I take the lid off, I don't hold that one lol.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

steveyruss said:


> My female H Gigas is around 8 inches but it amazes me how she can squeeze through some of the ridiculously small holes that she digs. Were you aware that these spiders can swim? And yes they are extremely aggressive, by far and away the nastiest spider I own, she gets skittish if a mere shadow goes over her hole and tries to bite me if I take the lid off, I don't hold that one lol.


Ive noticed the holes are tiny too, sort of has a door on top that she slides down and it flops back up a bit over the hole. I opened up the tub one day back in her old enclosure and instead of running at me she ran and jumped into the big tub of water i filled up as i know they can swim. She sank and just beared her fangs at me in the water....completely submirged.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

i dont think any mods should clean this up i think it should be left, it is after all a perfect example of how people can post something innocently then have someone bellitle them and end up causing a huuuge argument


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

steveyruss said:


> The shift in colour seems vague to me, at the moment she is very black because of post moult.


There's alot of speculation that both the substrate content and ambient humidity levels in the tank can affect a blondi's colour. Quite interesting really! I've had fully grown males which were chocolate brown, and others which were more ginger. What conditions is the blondi kept in, moisture wise?


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> There's alot of speculation that both the substrate content and ambient humidity levels in the tank can affect a blondi's colour. Quite interesting really! I've had fully grown males which were chocolate brown, and others which were more ginger. What conditions is the blondi kept in, moisture wise?


i have heard a few hypothesis regarding the satae colour of T. blondi. i keep mine bone dry (substrate) at high 80's degrees f duing day time and let it settle at night to low 70's. i offer water in a large bowl so the relaive humidty is around 80%


----------



## StuartLee (Jul 20, 2008)

To get back to th Blondi...

I wish mine was that calm, I only have to open the lid slightly and mine goes psycho Legs up and hissing the works lol, I sh** meself when It happens. Worst is I gotta change her tank on saturday as she is getting a bit big for it.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

steveyruss said:


> Jade01 said:
> 
> 
> > steveyruss said:
> ...


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> There's alot of speculation that both the substrate content and ambient humidity levels in the tank can affect a blondi's colour. Quite interesting really! I've had fully grown males which were chocolate brown, and others which were more ginger. What conditions is the blondi kept in, moisture wise?


I keep my substrate quite damp and change it every 8 weeks, the humidity is around 80 percent at all times, I try to keep it damp but NOT wet because they live in swampy conditions, or prefer it. My substrate is around 3 inches, this species is not a borrowing type although they are *opportunistic* burrowers I see no need for ridiculous amounts as they will happily accept a rodents home to take over as a hide in the wild than dig themselves. Lazy bastards!


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Jade01 said:


> steveyruss said:
> 
> 
> > Jade01 said:
> ...


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

StuartLee said:


> To get back to th Blondi...
> 
> I wish mine was that calm, I only have to open the lid slightly and mine goes psycho Legs up and hissing the works lol, I sh** meself when It happens. Worst is I gotta change her tank on saturday as she is getting a bit big for it.


Take her out of her environment and leave her isolated for a few minutes, she'll calm down a lot, she is just defending her territory mate, look at it from the spiders view, if a giant was removing your homes roof and picking you up out of bed you'd probably be very annoyed too and start biting (or slapping) or whatever you do aggressively.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

steveyruss said:


> I keep my substrate quite damp and change it every 8 weeks, the humidity is around 80 percent at all times, I try to keep it damp but NOT wet because they live in swampy conditions, or prefer it. My substrate is around 3 inches, this species is not a borrowing type although they are *opportunistic* burrowers I see no need for ridiculous amounts as they will happily accept a rodents home to take over as a hide in the wild than dig themselves. Lazy bastards!


You'd be surprised mate. The reported fact they live in or even prefer swampy conditions isn't exactly accurate. For example, try soaking one half of the tank, and leave the other dry, and see what side she adopts 

Relative humidity is high outside, but quite different in their adopted burrows - for example they actually make sac's during the dry season (around november/december time). Of all the Blondi's/Apophysis' I've ever kept, the only times I've kept them that damp is while preparing them for breeding.

I think I read that you might be considering breeding? What you may want to try is soaking the female heavily before introducing the male. And then letting her *completely* dry out. The trick is to have a relatively high humidity, whilst having bone dry substrate. Something which you may find helpful is getting a plastic sontainer and filling it with sand/coconut fibre. Placing the water dish in that, and then soaking it completely. That'll help keep the RH hgh, but the substrate dry enough for a sac.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> You'd be surprised mate. The reported fact they live in or even prefer swampy conditions isn't exactly accurate. For example, try soaking one half of the tank, and leave the other dry, and see what side she adopts
> 
> Relative humidity is high outside, but quite different in their adopted burrows - for example they actually make sac's during the dry season (around november/december time). Of all the Blondi's/Apophysis' I've ever kept, the only times I've kept them that damp is while preparing them for breeding.
> 
> I think I read that you might be considering breeding? What you may want to try is soaking the female heavily before introducing the male. And then letting her *completely* dry out. The trick is to have a relatively high humidity, whilst having bone dry substrate. Something which you may find helpful is getting a plastic sontainer and filling it with sand/coconut fibre. Placing the water dish in that, and then soaking it completely. That'll help keep the RH hgh, but the substrate dry enough for a sac.


Useful information, I thank you for that, however, we as hobbyists seem to attempt to "cater" for the perfect environment and in nature that usually is far from possible. You can't trick a spider into season as it's "natural" environment. For example Bark scorpions live usually in 'dry' areas yet they are attached to moisture by nature, maybe the Blondi is escaping from it in reverse. I've never "soaked" the tank but I'll dampen one half and leave the other dry once she's hardened and place her in another tank. I'll let you know how it goes too, very intriguing however!


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

My blondi's about 10" now following a recent shed. She was pure evil when i got her but she was way under weight. She was very bald when i got her and completely bare a***d within days. She's turned into a good feeder now and seems content. I posted a picture of her naked rump on another forum and got the odd crappy reply citing cruelty and neglect which really angered me.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Blondi's are notorious flickers at the best of times. Mine flicks if i walk past the tank which is hard not to do as its near the entrance to my room, and if i go near the tank it faceplants into the side in an attempt to bite me. How anyone can complain about a bald arsed blondi is beyond me.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

steveyruss said:


> Jade01 said:
> 
> 
> > steveyruss said:
> ...


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

Jade01 said:


> she likes her hair flicking though lol!!!


is she? i never noticed lol (cough cough, can i please have a glass of water?)
lol


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Blondi's are notorious flickers at the best of times. Mine flicks if i walk past the tank which is hard not to do as its near the entrance to my room, and if i go near the tank it faceplants into the side in an attempt to bite me. How anyone can complain about a bald arsed blondi is beyond me.


Yes, they readily kick hairs, much more than most although they do calm down a little outside their environment. 

How badly do the hairs affect you? I get intense itching for 2-3 days usually.


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

steveyruss said:


> Yes, they readily kick hairs, much more than most although they do calm down a little outside their environment.
> 
> How badly do the hairs affect you? I get intense itching for 2-3 days usually.


 ummmm due to the lenght of time i have been keeping urticating Theraphosids i think my skin has got used to the irritation, on the other hand i do get problems when i breath them in. but hey thats the risk we take and have to put up with when we own such creatures.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

steveyruss said:


> Yes, they readily kick hairs, much more than most although they do calm down a little outside their environment.
> 
> How badly do the hairs affect you? I get intense itching for 2-3 days usually.


I get a severe reaction out of it, normally end up itching so much i bleed which is hard to do when you have no nails.



ceratogyrus said:


> ummmm due to the lenght of time i have been keeping urticating Theraphosids i think my skin has got used to the irritation, on the other hand i do get problems when i breath them in. but hey thats the risk we take and have to put up with when we own such creatures.


Really? Ive heard it gets worse each time. Tend to agree but its just the blondi that effects me badly. The rest dont effect me as badly. Never come across an apophysis yet though which ive read are suposed to be worse.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Never come across an apophysis yet though which ive read are suposed to be worse.


I personally find Apo's to be the worst of the bunch.


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> I personally find Apo's to be the worst of the bunch.


apo hairs in the throat this morning lol i rate them about the same as blondi really, i find Acanthoscurria geniculata quite bad in the throat to, but brachypelma hairs may as well be oxygen lol


----------



## bEnNy THE BeArDeD (Sep 15, 2008)

wow she's a big girl


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

ceratogyrus said:


> apo hairs in the throat this morning lol i rate them about the same as blondi really, i find Acanthoscurria geniculata quite bad in the throat to, but brachypelma hairs may as well be oxygen lol


Been there mate  I find that Apo's are more nervous, and tend to shed hairs quicker. While packing up a male once, literally clumps of it were coming off :censor:


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> Been there mate  I find that Apo's are more nervous, and tend to shed hairs quicker. While packing up a male once, literally clumps of it were coming off :censor:


lmao, apos are a little nervous aint they?


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

I was bitten by my T blondi when doing a tank transfer a few months ago. It was own fault letting myself get distracted. But i will say this, compared to getting sprayed with urticating hairs the bite was nothing.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

You wouldnt catch me holding mine!!

Mine seems very nervous as well mind, any movement around her tank and she'll shoot back in her pot...hence me never being able to post pics :bash:

Lovely spid anyway :flrt:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

*Runs off with Gazemms Blondi* MWAHAHAHAAA :devil:


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

sage999 said:


> I was bitten by my T blondi when doing a tank transfer a few months ago. It was own fault letting myself get distracted. But i will say this, compared to getting sprayed with urticating hairs the bite was nothing.


I havent been bitten but I have thought about how i would react. Regardless of my love for my "kids", I can only think they would be flying to the wall as I shake my hand vigorously to get it off,,,:lol2:


----------

